# Moving to france spreadsheet? (From uk)



## philthompson23

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knew if a comprehensive ’moving to france’ spreadsheet was kicking around anywhere? I just want to ensure I’m fully aligned and not missed any trick.

for example, I read that it’s possible to setup your EDF account from the uk ahead of moving which gives you your utility doc that’s needed for importing a car.

cheerss


----------



## Bevdeforges

Do you already have your living quarters arranged? That's really what is needed to set up an EDF account - the utility doc is mainly to verify your residence in France. 

Maybe one of our intrepid forum regulars has a checklist or something for you. But what you need to do and what order you need to do it in depends so much on why and how you are moving to France: job, marriage or family, retirement, etc. And some of the trickier elements (opening a bank account, finding a place to rent or buy, locating a removal company, even sometimes which visa to apply for) are subject to being finessed - so you have to remain flexible.


----------



## EuroTrash

Are you sure you're not over-thinking things here?
If you focus on the basics and keep it simple, normally you will find that things fall into place. For instance most people would in any case arrange to get their leccy up and running ready for when they move in, regardless of whether or not they need the attestation to register a car, but simply because they will want electricity.


----------



## philthompson23

Maybe I am but just assumed people who’d done similar moves were Verry organised and created a spreadsheet


----------



## BackinFrance

philthompson23 said:


> Maybe I am but just assumed people who’d done similar moves were Verry organised and created a spreadsheet


People may use lists, spreadsheets, full blown project plans, whatever they feel most comfortable with. But as has already been suggested, you really need to create your own because people's needs an, circumstances and personal preferences etc vary wildly.

Start with some major headings on your spreadsheet 'it's so easy to move things around and link to lines and pages it should not be a problem for you if this is your preferred planning tool.


----------



## elizap

When we moved, we used a free application (Online Gantt Chart Maker: Try It Absolutely Free! - TeamGantt) that allows you to make different categories, list subtasks, assign tasks to different people, set deadlines/timelines/reminders and interdependencies, and check tasks off as they are completed. As BackinFrance mentioned, everyone's situation is different but it's a good exercise to identify your particular categories (e.g., movers, medical, insurance, utilities, housing, etc.) and what tasks need to be fulfilled for each. If you are moving with a partner or family, you can share the chart and track each other's progress, too. Good luck!


----------

